# How come no one talk to me about Philip van Wilder, im discovering is music today



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I purchased a cd of Wilder on Toccata recordings, it's great, except this is the only album i found , devoted to his works ,sure there are other eminent flemish more notorious on the album, so im discovering this forgotten classical composer.

Wilder was a luthenist and a vocal music composer born in france died in england , he works for Tudor that all i know of...

have a nice day folks your franco-flemish affecionados deprofundis saluted you :tiphat:


----------

